
Boston Airbnb regulations cause owner of apartment building to make it a hotel - ilamont
https://www.universalhub.com/2018/boston-airbnb-regulations-cause-owners-small
======
kevin_b_er
It was a hotel before and it is now properly labeled as such. Airbnb is for
hotel rooms w/o regulation, so good that Boston got the building properly
relabeled.

